# markings on my billy



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

as soon as i can learn how to i i'll post a picture or two of my billy, his markings are really unusual for me some folks say he is marked like a wildebeast with a cross down his back like a donkey,, i didnt bring my cd with pics on it to the library to day as i forgot but i will in a couple more days,, if anyone has goats like those i described i would love to see pics of them,, he is sposed to be half feinting and half nigerian ..thanks for your help..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Is the cross section at his withers? then if so thats a chamoisee :thumb:

I have one check out my buck "Dude"

Its more pronounced now -- I cna post pictures later

http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/dude.htm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Stacey, sounds like a chamoisee...but without a picture I can't tell you for sure. Here's a good website with lots of coat patterns... http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

yes it is right on the withers and his face is black as well as his beard,, there are eyes on the back of his ears and his legs are black and tan,, black under the belly and around his rump in the back.. he stands about 25 inches tall at the withers and he has a full set of horns..oh wait i have a pic of him laying down in my sent mail in email.. is there a way i can send ,, i wish we could send private messages in here...so i could email that pic ..


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

no his markings are more pronounced and the line is very distinctive as well and he is light cream with definitive black markings on legs and belly and rear.. i cant wait to show you.. .. this morning i looked all over the place for that cd to bring with me..someone told me he has some feinting goat in him as well because the previous owners use to make him drop when they would stomp their feet at him when he was little..he doesnt do that now as an adult buck tho..


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Like this goat?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds almost like a buckskin. Could be a buckskin, chamoisee, a form of agouti...we'll be able to tell ya with a pic.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

yes almost exactly like that except the entire face is black.. some tan spots on the knees..


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

He sounds like a chamoise, the black face on bucks is pretty commen as is the cross over the withers.


----------

